
Intermediated of the world, unite - umilegenio
https://radiobruxelleslibera.com/2018/06/26/intermediated-of-the-world-unite/
======
umilegenio
Basically this essay is about the issue that many internet services become
monopolies and the negative effect of this phenomenon. The author argues that
we have to create pro-market regulations and models of development (e.g.,
favors the creation of services that are open, like email, instead of one
closed, like Whatsapp) that favors the creation of competition between
different players.

~~~
ggg9990
Email is effectively closed these days. You can’t really send email from your
own server and expect it to be read.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I used to think that way. But the other day, I set up a mailserver (dovecot +
postfix) on a DigitalOcean droplet and a domain I own. With proper
configuration (SPF, DKIM), I had no problem with delivery of the mail I sent
from it so far.

~~~
eikenberry
You will run into issues sending email to services that run very aggressive IP
based spam filtering w/ white-lists. AT&T (att.net, bellsouth.net) is one
example of a company that does this. They subscribe to the UCEPROTECT
blacklists, which will sometimes include all of DO in a bad neighbor list. The
only way to not get on this list is to pay UCEPROTECT. If you don't pay then
you will need to contact mail admins at AT&T (and others) to get added to
whitelists. When you move to a knew droplet and get a new IP you will have to
do it all again.

I had looked into moving to a service where I could reserve and IP and assign
it to an instance (vultr.com) in order to keep a consistent IP across instance
migrations. I eventually decided it wasn't worth the time and signed up for a
managed email account with runbox.com (they have the best family deal).

~~~
cat199
Anyone using pay-for-delisting spam lists is running a broken email system -
this is essentially blackmail, even if it is att that is using it.

Reputable spam blacklists use proper metrics and monetize their service via
other means (e.g. spam appliances, client use service fees etc)

~~~
wolfhausen
UCEPROTECT does NOT run a „pay for delisting“ blacklist. See Removal Policy:
[http://www.uceprotect.net/en/index.php?m=7&s=0](http://www.uceprotect.net/en/index.php?m=7&s=0)

Registering an IP into a high trustee whitelist is an optional offer to the
admins of clean mailservers and not blackmail.

See the FAQ at
[http://www.whitelisted.org/?go=faq](http://www.whitelisted.org/?go=faq)

And just because you said: „reputable spam blacklists....“ I have to tell you
the bad news:-) UCEPROTECT is and was never a problem for mailservers with a
good reputation.

If you are running a mailrelay, all that matters for delivery success is
reputation. That means you have to make sure your system can‘t be abused for
spamming and you don‘t spam. Doing so will ensure that your IP will never show
up in UCEPROTECT Level 1. Having a good reputation also means, you have to
look at the reputation of your provider before signing up. If your ISP is
activeley preventing abuse originating from their networks and ranges, and
acting quick on abuse, then you should also never run in trouble with
UCEPROTECT‘s Levels 2 and 3.

It‘s really that easy. But if all what matters to you chosing an ISP is the
price, you don‘t have to wonder about the consequences. You know: Lay down
with the dogs, stand up with fleas...

------
norepicycle
> Consequently, those who conquer world dominance in a sector can hardly be
> undermined. Try telling your children to leave Whatsapp and start using
> Indoona. They will never do it. On Whatsapp they can interact with all their
> friends; sending them to Indoona would be like condemning them to a nearly
> desert island.

I suspect it's the children that are reading the article in more cases than
not.

------
Proven
Socialist mambo jumbo!

An exchange doesn't favor the seller - it favors both parties for they wish to
rid of what they want less in exchange for what they want more.

But that even isn't the point - it doesn't matter who might be favored -
what's mine is mine and it's nobody's business if I sell it or consume it or
give it away.

~~~
gt_
_> The article is blatantly Marxist. I don’t know how this rubbish ends up on
HN all the time._

Karl Marx’s contributions to the field of economics are, to put it lightly,
vast. Despite the authors’ insistence on it’s incompleteness, Marx and Engel’s
3 volumes constitute a painstakingly detailed and, as evidenced by the lack of
serious refutation from the field, accurate analysis of the economic and
social systems of their time.

And let’s be honest; the guy knew a thing or two about _disruption_.

